# Leaf Blower



## bobles (May 31, 2008)

My leaf blower wont run at full throttle,whats wrong


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Make sure it has fresh gas in it. If so, it may have a small hole in the gas line or the prime bulb (assuming it has one). Otherwise it probably needs a carb clean and new kit.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep, usually will need a carb rebuild. If you feel up to it, go to your local lawn & garden place with the brand & model number and they will look it up and give you a carb rebuild kit. (I think they are around 8-10 $) it is not very hard at all, (I´ve done it tones) All you need is the kit, small flat screwdriver, and a can of carb & choke cleaner (ask when you get kit) 

Turn off or clamp the fuel line coming in and pull all the lines off.
Get a clean rag or some paper towels and disassemble the carb noting where each piece was. 
Using the cleaner, blow through all the holes and get it all shiny clean, you can use an air compressor or canned air to blow the cleaner out and dry it. 
 Put it back together and make sure the screen and pin get in properly. There is usually only one way it will go together. 
The 2 screws on the side should be put back in and screwed in gently until they tough the end, then back them out about 1 1/2 turns. They are the high and low idle and will have to be adjusted further for best running.

I found some more info here:
http://forum.doityourself.com/showthread.php?t=76029


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

before doing all that. when you go to full throttle does it die or not do anything just idle. if it just idles the cable may have come loose or broke.


----------



## thefonz (Aug 26, 2007)

Before you do all that, check first for a screen in the muffler. (you can see it without removing anything.) If so, a pair of needle nose pliers to release the clamp, pull it out and clean with carb cleaner and re-install.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might also check if it has a fuel filter. Many times, a clogged fuel filter will allow just enough fuel for the motor to run at idle and partial throttle, but not full throttle.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

The gas filter should be inside the gas tank.


----------



## Josho (Jun 3, 2008)

We had one just like it a week or two ago. We took apart the carb and cleaned it all up with fresh petrol, then we cleaned the muffler, I'm sure it was the muffler.

Take it off, clean it all and if you dare, light the unburned petrol and carbon off of it. Clean the screen if it has one and it'll rev like anything.


----------

